
Ask HN: Favorite places online to satisfy intellectual curiosity? - baobaba
What are your favorite places online to learn new things and get inspired in an intellectual sense?
======
mindcrime
Youtube - no joke, there is an absurd amount of amazing content on youtube.
Yeah, there's also all the shitty pop music, cat videos, etc., but you can
ignore that. You can find videos of great talks from amazing conferences, from
NIPS to Strange Loop, C3, All Things Open, etc., etc. And there are videos of
classes on all sorts of subjects, from schools including Stanford, Berkeley,
MIT, IIT, etc. And then you get stuff like 3blue1brown, numberphile, etc.
Seriously, I could spend all day on Youtube just soaking up knowledge.

jmlr.org - in addition to the journal articles themselves, the site hosts a
huge trove of conference proceedings from conferences like ICML, COLT, NIPS,
etc.
[http://proceedings.mlr.press/index.html](http://proceedings.mlr.press/index.html)

ijcai.org - all of the past proceedings from the International Joint
Conference on AI events is online, going back to the very first one in 1969.
[https://www.ijcai.org/past_proceedings](https://www.ijcai.org/past_proceedings)

dspace.mit.edu - houses (among other things) an archive of the "AI Series"
papers, which includes classics from folks like John McCarthy and Marvin
Minsky, etc.

[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/5460/browse](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/5460/browse)

~~~
tedmiston
+1 to the semi-surprising amount of conference talks that make it onto
YouTube. I have dozens of great ones bookmarked in Python alone.

------
I_complete_me
I found this site [1] after I bought the book "What do you believe is true
even though you cannot prove it?" and that led me to [2] but I can't remember
how. [1] [https://www.edge.org](https://www.edge.org) [2]
[https://aeon.co/](https://aeon.co/)

------
greggarious
Wikipedia's "Random Article" button is pretty fun:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random)

Eventually you'll find something interesting and can random walk deeper.

I often mash it a bit at the bus stop.

------
bachbach
There are some really good podcasts out there.

I like Fine Homebuilding, Gastropod, Conversations with Tyler.

Podcasts aren't a great way to get into the details - but they can provoke new
thoughts and give you a lay of the land. It's a good way to start.

~~~
KSS42
I like the following CBC podcasts:

Quirks and Quarks (science) [https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcasts/science-and-
tech/quirks-qu...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcasts/science-and-tech/quirks-
quarks/)

Ideas ("contemporary thought")
[https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcasts/documentaries/the-best-
of-...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcasts/documentaries/the-best-of-ideas/)

------
awkim
[http://www.aldaily.com/](http://www.aldaily.com/) is a great source for
cultural, historical, art, and philosophical musings.

------
adblu
Medium.com and stumbleupon.com

------
umadtho9000
Aeon & Quartz

